# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Καταζητούνται cockatiel pellets!!!

## nuntius

*Έχουμε υπόψιν παιδιά pellets αξιόλογα από καλή μάρκα για να συμπληρώσω διατροφή στην Lili μου;;; Αν ξέρετε και κάποιο μαγαζί που να έχει στην Αθήνα, ένα pm θα το εκτιμούσα δεόοοοοντωςςςς 
*

----------


## mitsman

Ας καταληξουμε πρωτα ποια ειναι τα καλυτερα και μετα λεω να σου πουν που να τα βρεις!
εεεε??

----------


## nuntius

*Θα στην κόψω εγώ τη μύτη που παντού την χώνεις, μικρέ Ναξιώτη... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Και ξέρεις, αν δεν απαντήσει κανείς, επειδή εσύ θα με έχεις γκαντεμιάσει, θα πρέπει να μου βρεις εσύ καλά pellets για την κοράκλα μου   
*

----------


## mitsman

Εχω ετοιμα να σου προτεινω αλλα περιμενω τα παιδια που ξερουν καλυτερα!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Πείτε ρε παιδιά...μη με αφήνετε στο έλεος του Μήτσουμαν...θα ασελγήσει στο κορμάκι μμμμμ!!!
*

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ειδα versele-laga σε ενα μαγαζι. Σου εστειλα πμ.

----------


## marlene

*Ωχχχχχχ Μήτσε.... πάει η ευκαιρία σου να εκμεταλλευτείς τον Γιάννη................   *

----------


## nuntius

*Δόξα τω Θεώ, εμφανίσθηκαν pm από καλά παιδιά και μάλλον βγάζω άκρη, γιατί εδώ γύρω κανείς δεν έχει...
Μαρλέν, τέτοια είσαι; Ήθελες να πέσω στην αναγκη του Μήτσουλα; Ο δικηγόρος δε λησμονεί!!!!***

----------


## marlene

*Όχι παιδί μου τι λες... Εγώ μαζί σου είμαι.........    *

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σου στέλνω πμ για Organic pellets .Δεν θα πιστεύεις ότι αυτή η μάρκα υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τι ειναι τα Organic pellets??

----------


## nuntius

*Όντως, Κωνσταντίνε, εξηγήσου να μαθαίνουμε κιόλας... εγώ φανταζόμουν μόνο versele laga και vitacraft κ αν υπήρχαν για cockatiels!
*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είναι οι κροκέτες που γίνονται από προϊόντα με βιολογική καλλιέργεια χωρίς την προσθήκη χημικών,χρώματος .Για το λόγο αυτό έχουν το χρώμα της ώχρας.
Βιολογικές κροκέτες με μια λέξη.

----------


## nuntius

*Αααααα ρε Κωνσταντίνε, μας έβαλες τα γυαλιά βραδιάτικα!!! 
Θα βγω τσάρκα αύριο να σας πω τι βρίσκω!!!
*

----------


## jk21

για λογους που αναλυω εδω  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...hlight=pellets

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...86%CE%AE/page2


  πιστευω οτι μονο βιολογικα pellets που λεει ο ΚΩΣΤΗς αξιζει να ψαχνετε  (*σε συνδιασμο παντα με φυσικη διατροφη* )

----------


## Dream Syndicate

όποιος θέλει να του στείλω πμ που θα τα βρει ας μου πει.

----------


## paris team cae

Θελω και εγω αυτο το "μαγικο" πμ.....  :Happy:

----------


## ananda

> όποιος θέλει να του στείλω πμ που θα τα βρει ας μου πει.


 θέλω και γω!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έχετε πμ παιδιά. :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Έχετε πμ παιδιά.


Κωνσταντίνε και εγώ θα ήθελα αν γίνετε!!! ευχαριστώ

----------


## Sunshine

Ανακατεύω pellets Zupreem fruit flavoured με τους σπόρους των δυο παπαγάλων μου.  Τα πουλάνε στην Αθηνα τώρα και μερικούς μήνες.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ρενατε στείλε μου πμ  που βρίσκεις τα Zupreem fruit flavoured σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενατε στείλε μου πμ  που βρίσκεις τα Zupreem fruit flavoured σε παρακαλώ.


έγινε...

----------


## iliasthess

Ένα pm και σε μένα για τα βιολογικά pellets !! Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## jim4

Και σε μενα αν γινεται! Ευχαριστω..

----------


## tliotis

και σε μένα ρε παιδιά!

----------


## Cassandra

Δίνω πελλέτες στους παπαγάλους περίπου στα 7 χρόνια τώρα ως side dish κατα καποιο τρόπο. Εχω δοκιμάσει Zupreem και Versele Laga (Nutri Bird) σκέτη και με φρούτα (τα πουλια μου προτιμουν με φρουτα αλλά άχρωμες ειναι πιο υγιεινες χωρις χρωστικες ουσιες) Οι Harrison's pellets είναι οργανικες και μπορεις να τις βρεις και απο το ιντερνετ και έχουμε πολλές επιλογές ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ανάγκες των παπαγάλων μας, με εξτρα προτεινες,  απλές κ.λ.π. τις συστήνουν οι πτηνίατροι παγκοσμίως, προσωπικά μου την εχουν συστήσει γιατροι και Ελλάδα και Αγγλία (avian vets)  Επίσης απο τις καλύτερες ειναι η Roudybush  δεν έχω δοκιμάσει όμως. Φυσικα πρέπει να δεις τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά της καθε εταιρειας η τελευταια που ανεφερα ειναι πιο μαλακες, σαν να σπαζουν πιο ευκολα και πολλοι παπαγαλοι τις προτιμουν για αυτον τον λογο. Όσον αφορά που να βρεις προσωπικά παίρνω τηλ σε όλα τα μαγαζιά και βρίσκω ποιος είναι διατεθειμένος/η να παραγγείλει για εμένα. Το αρνητικο σε αυτο ειναι οτι ισως να παρει κανα  2 βδομαδες ωσπου να τις λαβω, το θετικο ειναι οτι ειναι φρεσκες κατευθειαν απο την παρασκευη τους και φαινεται.

----------


## tliotis

πόσο παίρνεις περίπου το κιλό?Γιατί βλέπω κατι 10 12 € και μου φαίνονται αρκετα ...

----------

